# Bailing out the depositors cost €45.7 billion



## Brendan Burgess (30 Sep 2022)

Updated analysis from the C&AG today. 









						Measures to stabilise banks to hit €45.7 billion - C&AG
					

The Comptroller and Auditor General has estimated that the cost to the State of measures taken to stabilise the banking system after the financial crisis in 2008 was €45.7 billion, a bigger figure than it had earlier anticipated.




					www.rte.ie


----------

